# HELP!! My Roland GX24 cant read Mark 2!!



## nando1 (Jan 8, 2009)

I have spent the last 5 hours trying to work out what to do. I have followed all the instructions eg, print out transfer, with crop marks all seem good, but when I went to cut, the cutter reads the first mark, then goes past the paper and begins to look for the 2nd mark!! Please help me. Im new at the whole sign thing!!


----------



## dcurtisroland (Jun 5, 2007)

nando1 said:


> I have spent the last 5 hours trying to work out what to do. I have followed all the instructions eg, print out transfer, with crop marks all seem good, but when I went to cut, the cutter reads the first mark, then goes past the paper and begins to look for the 2nd mark!! Please help me. Im new at the whole sign thing!!


Fernando,
contact our tech support department, they can help you through the process.
800 542-2307

-Dana


----------



## ino (Jan 23, 2007)

Hi Dana,
Would it be too much to ask if the solution could be posted here?
It could help others,and it would be another one plus for your company.
regards.


----------



## awksc (Jan 16, 2007)

are you going through cut studio?


----------



## macman (Dec 28, 2007)

I recently purchased a Roland GX24 and support from the company I purchased it from has been non existent. I'm on an expensive learning curve... plenty of trials, errors, and materials. I have found when working with cut marks that the paper Must and I repeat Must be in the cutter straight. Also, a tip from someone at Roland Tech Support was that sometimes you have to darken the cut marks with a sharpie.
Hope this helps.


----------



## creativeloop (Apr 18, 2008)

I believe if you go up to file, printer settings, click the button to set your printer, and cutter to the same size parameters. I had a similar problem when I first started.


----------



## miktoxic (Feb 21, 2008)

as macman said paper MUST be straight. also if you have document setup in landscape mode, the 2 registration marks (dots) have to be loaded to the front of the cutter. the instructions for doing this type of cutting (constour cutting) are on the cd with the drivers etc. and not in the manual. -good luck.


----------



## macman (Dec 28, 2007)

Also found out from Roland Tech that cutting will stop 2 inches from the back edge of cut material. Anything printed over that 2 inch margin will not be cut. Seems the rear light sensor detects end of material and to prevent blade damage will not cut beyond that point.


----------



## dcurtisroland (Jun 5, 2007)

ino said:


> Hi Dana,
> Would it be too much to ask if the solution could be posted here?
> It could help others,and it would be another one plus for your company.
> regards.


ino,
when it's a simple answer, I usually do post it. This needs to be troubleshot with someone over the phone. 

-Dana


----------

